# Kubota 245DT with front bucket



## avgwhtman (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello, I am a new member and a rookie tractor owner. I just need advice as to what is a better attachment for my tractor. I have 6 acres and it is out of control weed and grass wise. I have goats and sheep but they can't keep up especially during spring so I am trying to decide between a 4"' frail or rough mower pto attachments. Ground is level for the most part. Any arguments in favor or against would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum avgwhtman, glad you came by.
I have neither, so I really don't have an opinion. I'd say the flail is a bit more roughshod, but quick and less prone to plugging up, but not something you'd want to mow your lawn with. The brush hog or rotary mower would probably be a bit more versatile, but would be slower in deep grass than the flail.... just my thoughts.


----------



## avgwhtman (Apr 25, 2020)

avgwhtman said:


> Hello, I am a new member and a rookie tractor owner. I just need advice as to what is a better attachment for my tractor. I have 6 acres and it is out of control weed and grass wise. I have goats and sheep but they can't keep up especially during spring so I am trying to decide between a 4" frail or rough mower pto attachments. Ground is level for the most part. Any arguments in favor or against would be appreciated.





pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum avgwhtman, glad you came by.
> 
> I have neither, so I really don't have an opinion. I'd say the flail is a bit more roughshod, but quick and less prone to plugging up, but not something you'd want to mow your lawn with. The brush hog or rotary mower would probably be a bit more versatile, but would be slower in deep grass than the flail.... just my thoughts.


member: 73695"
Thank You, I won't be using it for any lawn cutting and I have a rider for that. I forgot to mention that I have a plethora of blackberries too. It appears the frail might be my pick


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are a few videos out there that compare the two. Have a look to see what you think.


----------



## avgwhtman (Apr 25, 2020)

On it already thank you


pogobill said:


> There are a few videos out there that compare the two. Have a look to see what you think.


----------

